# Post-operative pain injection



## coderguy1939 (Jan 16, 2009)

Patient had arthroscopic shoulder SX at an ASC, woke up in recovery in extreme pain and had an interscalene nerve block adminstered in Recovery for post op pain.  Since the patient was not in the OR can the facility charge 64415?  THanks.


----------



## jessieindiego (Feb 2, 2009)

I would say who ever did the post op injection gets the credit.


----------

